# Moving my family to Mallorca



## Bjmcclarnon (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi my name is Mike from wales and i used to live on the island when i was younger i was what we used to call a beachbum but after several years back in the UK i am looking to return.

As far as getting there and finding a place to live and work goes i have no problems as i used to own a bar there and am going to buy a new one (despite numerous warnings on this site that bars/cafes dont work i was succesful and am confident i could be again)

My question is mainly about going to a hestoria and getting my family members a NIF number how much does it cost what it entitles you to/used for (when i was there last time i just obtained one without ever finding out what it was for) also i want to take my three young children 2, 3 and 5 what is the best schooling options i have been told by friends that if they go into the spanish education system they will pick the language up quicker and the spanish schools have good pass rates in exams.

any other infor mation would be gladly recieved 
thanks in advance


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Bjmcclarnon said:


> Hi my name is Mike from wales and i used to live on the island when i was younger i was what we used to call a beachbum but after several years back in the UK i am looking to return.
> 
> As far as getting there and finding a place to live and work goes i have no problems as i used to own a bar there and am going to buy a new one (despite numerous warnings on this site that bars/cafes dont work i was succesful and am confident i could be again)
> 
> ...


Hi, first of all this should help with the NIF/NIE numbers NIE / NIF Registration and & Residencia Application

As for schools, without doubt state education. They should be fine, they're young and will learn the language and adapt in no time and I'll bet they'll be plenty of brit kids around anyway!! 

You'll have no problems buying a bar, altho if you need a mortgage it maybe tricky.

Mallorca is a great Island, which part are you planning to live in???


Jo xxx


----------



## Bjmcclarnon (Sep 15, 2009)

hi Jojo thank you for the link i am looking to move back to the south west area i used to live in illettes but am thinking of moving to santa ponca because thats where i have been looking at bars im good for the money to buy a bar so wont need any mortgage and am looking to rent an apartment or villa 

i was told that most schools in that area have a lot of british children which made me sway more towards state schools plus i would rather my children mngle with locals as i always found them to be very friendly


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Cannot believe for a second anybody would take a bar in Mallorca but I wish you EVERY success - the NIE, residencia thing varies from authority to authority but it's no real sweat and little cost. If you can run a bar I guarantee you that will be the least of your problems. I have a friend who owns a bar in Ibiza and he was complaining this afternoon that the "season" is over!! 

At your kids' ages I am sure Spanish state school is the answer - although they will be taught both castellano and mallorquí. 

Good Luck


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Cannot believe for a second anybody would take a bar in Mallorca but I wish you EVERY success - the NIE, residencia thing varies from authority to authority but it's no real sweat and little cost. If you can run a bar I guarantee you that will be the least of your problems. I have a friend who owns a bar in Ibiza and he was complaining this afternoon that the "season" is over!!
> 
> At your kids' ages I am sure Spanish state school is the answer - although they will be taught both castellano and mallorquí.
> 
> Good Luck


Someone has to buy these bars, someone has to have confidence in themselves and someone has to have success!! The odds arent good, but as I say, there has to be someone who will make it work! I hope its this guy, but he knows the score I guess!!??

The only thing that would bother me about Mallorca would be the winters there, so cold, windy and wet!! Oh and the high taxes!

Jo xxx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Cannot believe for a second anybody would take a bar in Mallorca but I wish you EVERY success - the NIE, residencia thing varies from authority to authority but it's no real sweat and little cost. If you can run a bar I guarantee you that will be the least of your problems. I have a friend who owns a bar in Ibiza and he was complaining this afternoon that the "season" is over!!
> 
> At your kids' ages I am sure Spanish state school is the answer - although they will be taught both castellano and mallorquí.
> 
> Good Luck


CAPTAIN DOOM AND GLOOM STRIKES AGAIN :focus:
IT IS A VERY VERY SLOW BUSINESS AT BEST.
I DO NO WERE THERE IS A BAR FOR SALE THOUGHT THAT IS A REAL GEM. THE SAME OWNER SINCE 1985 ONLY REASON FOR SALE IS RETIREMENT HE IS 67 NOW. ALL BOOKS ARE THERE FOR YOU TO SEE IT'S A RESTAURANT BAR IF U NEED MORE INFO SEND ME AN EMAIL ADDRESS AND I WILL PUT YOU IN TOUCH 
REGARDS SHAUN


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> CAPTAIN DOOM AND GLOOM STRIKES AGAIN :focus:
> IT IS A VERY VERY SLOW BUSINESS AT BEST.
> I DO NO WERE THERE IS A BAR FOR SALE THOUGHT THAT IS A REAL GEM. THE SAME OWNER SINCE 1985 ONLY REASON FOR SALE IS RETIREMENT HE IS 67 NOW. ALL BOOKS ARE THERE FOR YOU TO SEE IT'S A RESTAURANT BAR IF U NEED MORE INFO SEND ME AN EMAIL ADDRESS AND I WILL PUT YOU IN TOUCH
> REGARDS SHAUN


Listen you lot, give the guy a break!! I personally wouldnt wanna run a bar if someone gave me one and its stock for free!! But horses for courses and as I've said "its a dirty job, but someone has to do it" and someone has to be successful!!

TBH theres enough of them closing so on the upside, the OP may well get a bigger portion of the customers

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> Someone has to buy these bars, someone has to have confidence in themselves and someone has to have success!! The odds arent good, but as I say, there has to be someone who will make it work! I hope its this guy, but he knows the score I guess!!??
> 
> The only thing that would bother me about Mallorca would be the winters there, so cold, windy and wet!! Oh and the high taxes!
> 
> Jo xxx


I wish him well too and I agree taking a bar on the mainland is tough (done it, have t-shirt) taking one with a shorter season is tougher.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

BJ, a lot of the posts on here are saying how it is, not just for your benefit, but because there are an awful lot of people who read these forums thinking how great and easy running a bar in the sun would be! Maybe in a different economic climate it is, altho too much like hard work for me!!!!

So dont take offense, just see it as advise, you know whether you want to take it or not!! and you sound like someone who knows his own mind to me and take the risk!!?

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

jkchawner said:


> CAPTAIN DOOM AND GLOOM STRIKES AGAIN :focus:


No, years of experience. A friend who sold bars for 5 years has just closed his business - did not even sell it! 

The Spanish Hoteliers and Caterers Assn have predicted 20,000 bars will close at the end of the various seasons. Now Spain is a big country with nearly 45 million people and a history of family bars but that is a LOT of bars. 

As Jojo says, hopefully the OP will pick up a bigger percentage of what trade there is.


----------



## Bjmcclarnon (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your help i understand the concern with running a bar i know there are so many people who fail i have met lots but alot of people go into it thinking how can i fail with all these tourists ready to spend thier cash and then lose thousands 
some people have no idea how to run a buisness for example a friend of mine worked on a building site for fifteen years went to spain bought a bar then 1 year later came home 

he had no experience of working or running a bar in the uk or in spain. He had never run a buisness of any kind and dived in feet first and wasnt completely commited to working 14 or 15 hours a day. 
These people tend to fail 

But jkchawner just said a guy 67 years old had a bar for nearly 25 years he must of made some money to keep it that long 

im not looking to be a millionaire i just want a better life than i have now and being in mallorca would be better even with crazy working hours


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> Listen you lot, give the guy a break!! I personally wouldnt wanna run a bar if someone gave me one and its stock for free!! But horses for courses and as I've said "its a dirty job, but someone has to do it" and someone has to be successful!!
> 
> TBH theres enough of them closing so on the upside, the OP may well get a bigger portion of the customers
> 
> Jo xxx


THE ONE I NO OF JO IS A VERY GOOD BUSINESS BUT MY OH DON'T WANT TO MOVE TO THE AREA THATS THE ONLY REASON WHY IM GIVING IT A MISS. sorry cap lock on again . it has books going back to 1985 been in profit every year since then. pool table alone takes 1200 euro a month we have looked at the books and viewed hence me not being on here recently. it,s a gem but we want another part of the map that's the only reason im passing it by. profit per month is very very high. and it would be a great biz. i will proberbly shoot myself for not taking it on. or the mrs


----------



## Bjmcclarnon (Sep 15, 2009)

whe is the bar jk as i know the island quite well as i lived there for five years between 1999 and 2004 i know what you mean about the pool table i had one in my pub which used to pay my rent and some what kind of price are you talking about


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> THE ONE I NO OF JO IS A VERY GOOD BUSINESS BUT MY OH DON'T WANT TO MOVE TO THE AREA THATS THE ONLY REASON WHY IM GIVING IT A MISS. sorry cap lock on again . it has books going back to 1985 been in profit every year since then. pool table alone takes 1200 euro a month we have looked at the books and viewed hence me not being on here recently. it,s a gem but we want another part of the map that's the only reason im passing it by. profit per month is very very high. and it would be a great biz. i will proberbly shoot myself for not taking it on. or the mrs


If its in Benalmadena then we'd be nieghbours - nearly, hey, I could drive down and visit, if you give me the right address LOLOLOL!!!! 

The OP is looking at Mallorca tho and its a very different place to the Mainland!

Jo xxx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Bjmcclarnon said:


> whe is the bar jk as i know the island quite well as i lived there for five years between 1999 and 2004 i know what you mean about the pool table i had one in my pub which used to pay my rent and some what kind of price are you talking about


if u email me [email protected] i will tell u more sorry but not fair to the owner to put it on here really its not there though its mainland spain


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Benálmadena - 25 years? I am struggling to think of an expat bar that's been under one owner for 25years - Bees Knees? White Horse? The Spanish/English one opposite the front of La Roca

Could be the pueblo but I don't know that area so well. The pueblo could perhaps take a couple of extra quality bars but the Costa, Bonanza, Solymar and the La Parada strip? I think not.


----------



## Bjmcclarnon (Sep 15, 2009)

the mainland intrests me but whether the other half could be tempted is a battle that i doubt i could win


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> If its in Benalmadena then we'd be nieghbours - nearly, hey, I could drive down and visit, if you give me the right address LOLOLOL!!!!
> 
> The OP is looking at Mallorca tho and its a very different place to the Mainland!
> 
> Jo xxx


first of all young lady you would have to buy a car that can make the trip first 
2nd without crashing it  
we are going to visit your area again shortly not sure when though work is hectic at the min. and we have just got back from holiday again anyway  life's so easy when the kid's reach 18+ 
next time we meet up though i will have the right hotel name i promise 
RIGHT FOSTERS TIME LATERZ :clap2:


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

bjmcclarnon said:


> the mainland intrests me but whether the other half could be tempted is a battle that i doubt i could win


well u have my email address if u want to no more mate good luck


----------



## Bjmcclarnon (Sep 15, 2009)

thank you all good nite


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Benálmadena - 25 years? I am struggling to think of an expat bar that's been under one owner for 25years - Bees Knees? White Horse? The Spanish/English one opposite the front of La Roca
> 
> Could be the pueblo but I don't know that area so well. The pueblo could perhaps take a couple of extra quality bars but the Costa, Bonanza, Solymar and the La Parada strip? I think not.


IT'S NOT IN BENALMADENA STEVE IT'S NOT FAR FROM BENIDORM ON A REAL NICE PRIVATE ESTATE IT SERVES 940 VILLAS AND AROUND 2000 HOUSES AND MOBILE HOMES ITS THE ONLY DECENT WATERING HOLE AROUND THERE AND A CRACKING FOOD HOUSE AS WELL MAY I ADD. I HAVE SEEN ALL THE PROOF ANYONE WOULD NEED IT'S THE REAL DEAL ALRIGHT. 
RIGHT FOSTERS TIME :spit:


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Hey....this guy's Welsh....he can make it happen.

Unless he's from Carediff....cos he'll just be too stupid!

But with a nice website he'd hit the ground running!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Hey....this guy's Welsh....he can make it happen.
> 
> Unless he's from Carediff....cos he'll just be too stupid!
> 
> But with a nice website he'd hit the ground running!


....and a stable for donkeys, of course. Imperative, every bar should have one!


----------



## Bjmcclarnon (Sep 15, 2009)

not Cardiff, Pembroke they are pretty stupid around here too though


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jkchawner said:


> if u email me [email protected]


I thought your name was Shawn?


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

xtreme said:


> i thought your name was shawn?


close but no first prize it's shaun ! :d


----------

